# Coffee IPA



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Found this today while beer shopping at The Grumpy Goat in Reading. Sounds like my perfect beer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you tried it yet ?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Just tucking in now. Delicious. I'm a huge fan of Siren in general and their IPAs in particular, and this is a great one. Strong stuff.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

picture of the liquid please.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers.

I tend to find coffee upsets the ph of beer , difficult to calculate the water additions required. Intrigued by this one , must hunt a bottle down. Their Caribbean chocolate cake was THE nuts : )


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

IMO this is way better than CCC. Just about to tuck into a bottle of Broken Dream Grand Cru next, then maybe a Shattered Dream (Broken Dream with vanilla and cacao nibs)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is that 9.1% ?

I find that coffee added to IPA usually adds to the astringency. Maybe that's just the brews I have had.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah 9.1. Not astringent in any way, quite sweet actually


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Am I alone in thinking its strange reading people discussing what they usually observe when adding coffee to their beer?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The coffee is added during the brewing stage - not afterwards.

Usually the fruity aspects of the coffee start to shine through, enhancing the flavours.

The coffee taste is not dominant at all.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Their Caribbean chocolate cake was THE nuts : )


Just drank a bottle of their Shattered Dream - a 9.8% imperial stout with vanilla and cacao nibs. I think it's the best beer of theirs I've drunk. If you see it grab some. I wish I'd bought more than a single bottle.


----------

